
Meet the new political elite: Computer programmers - llambda
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/post/meet-the-new-political-elite-computer-programmers/2010/12/20/gIQAfcg9nP_blog.html?tid=sm_twitter_washingtonpost
======
dantheman
Yeah, a political "elite" that is constantly facing disastrous legislation.
Real political elites aren't constantly on the defensive.

------
cafard
The in-depth reporting I've come to expect from TWP... Do you really think
that making fun of Sen. Graham will hurt him with his constituency? Is Paul
Ryan that much the decision-maker on SOPA?

------
vbtemp
I don't say _LOL_ very often, but when I do, it's when I see articles like
this.

------
sciurus
Of course they start the article with a picture of "Hackers".

------
unavoidable
This is so ironic I don't even...

